# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Rasti: Si ndihmoi poezia në kalimin e depresionit

## Xhuxhumaku

*Rasti: Si ndihmoi poezia në kalimin e depresionit*

21 Prill 2014 | : Ndryshe | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

Tre muaj pas lindjes së fëmijës së dytë, Rachel Kelly e gjeti veten në depresion të thellë. Ajo tregon sesi jeta i doli jashtë kontrollit dhe sesi u shpëtua prej pasionit të saj: poezisë

Poezia qe shpetoi jeten (1)

Poezia qe shpetoi jeten (2)

Poezia qe shpetoi jeten (3)

Poezia qe shpetoi jeten (4)


E zënë në grackë nga frikat e mia më të mëdha, e gjeta veten në pamundësi për të bërë detyrat e mia si nënë dhe bashkëshorte. Isha e tmerruar dhe po i afrohesha çmendurisë. Tani që e mendoj, djali i sapolindur George dhe djali më i madh Eduardi do të kishin vdekur për shkak të asaj gjendjeje ku ndodhesha. E humbur në agoni dhe dhimbje, gjithçka mund të bëja ishte të shtrëngoja dorën e mamasë sime. Çdo qelizë e trupit tim po shpërbëhej, isha aq e dëshpëruar për shpëtim, sa uroja të vdisja nëse gjendja nuk ndryshonte. Shtrati ishte i vetmi vend ku gjeja prehje dhe prej të cilit nuk çohesha. Ditët ktheheshin në net dhe netët në ditë dhe unë nuk arrija të kuptoja asgjë. Ime më u konsultua me doktorin, i cili i dha disa qetësues, të cilët më bënë të qetësohesha përkohësisht.

Pas disa javësh, personat që më rrethonin, si im shoq Sebastiani dhe fëmijët, dukeshin të shkatërruar nga lodhja. Ai dhe nëna ime vendosën të largonin djalin e vogël për ta çuar tek familjarët e Sebastianit. Pas largimit të djalit ndihesha ligsht, megjithëse isha çliruar nga përgjegjësia për tu kujdesur për të, ndihesha akoma një nënë.

Mëngjeset ishin më të këqijat, sepse zgjohesha me euforinë se do të isha më mirë atë ditë dhe zhgënjehesha përsëri. Nuk kisha asnjë garanci që një ditë do të ndihesha më mirë. Shqetësimi dhe paniku po më mbushnin çdo ditë. Isha e frikësuar edhe të vendosja nëse do të zgjohesha apo jo nga shtrati atë ditë.

Kur isha te të njëzetat apo te të tridhjetat, miqtë e mi bënin shaka duke më thënë se unë isha një farmaci poezish, sepse për çdo problem të tyrin gjeja nga një varg.

Tani që më kishte zënë sëmundja, isha unë ajo që kishte nevojë për vizita poezish. Unë dhe mamaja ime gjithnjë jemi bashkuar prej poezisë. U ktheva për së dyti në një fëmijë të shtrirë në shtrat, teksa nëna më lexonte. Rezultoi se gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve ajo kishte mbajtur një libër poezish, anekdotash dhe lutjesh që i kishin tërhequr vëmendjen.

Nuk isha në gjendje të përqendrohesha për të lexuar ndonjë roman apo tregim, ndaj poezitë ishin një bekim për mua. Vargjet ishin shtegu që më treguan se nuk isha e vetme, se edhe të tjerë kishin vuajtur dhe ia kishin dalë. Ata kishin qenë në gjendje të nxirrnin diçka prej vuajtjes së tyre, diçka që kishte kuptim. Poezia më gëlltiti dhe më gjallëroi. Përqendrimi te gramatika e sofistikuar më bëri që të çlirohesha prej shqetësimeve të së shkuarës dhe së ardhmes.

E filluam me poezi të shkurtra dhe teksa bëhesha më mirë, vazhduam edhe me vargje që kërkonin më shumë përqendrim. Teksa dëgjoja fjalët e ëmbla të poetëve, përshkohesha nga drithërima. Në një varg ku shkruhej se shpirti im ishte fajtor për pluhurin dhe mëkatin, ndjeva se përshkruhej e gjithë gjendja ime depresive.

Poezia më përcillte një ndjenjë faji që më bënte të kuptoja që ndonëse isha në depresion, isha e bekuar me një familje të dashur, me bashkëshortin dhe fëmijët. Fillova të mësoja poezi përmendësh dhe vargjet që më godisnin më shumë i shkruaja në vende të dukshme.

Kishte çaste gjatë ditës, kur përhumbesha aq shumë në poezi, saqë depresioni nuk mund të më gjente. Ndjeja përqafimet e poetëve përgjatë shekujve dhe në kokë më kumbonte një zë i ri, që më njohu me virtytet e pranimit dhe shpresës.

Teksa javët kalonin dhe unë bëhesha më mirë, kopshtaria më ndihmoi po ashtu. U përfshiva në ciklin e stinëve dhe natyra dha ndihmë në përmirësimin tim.

Kopshtaria më dha shpresë, se jo vetëm do të bëhesha më mirë, por do të mund të shikoja frutat që mbillja të rriteshin në stinën tjetër. Më ndihmoi edhe me pagjumësinë. Kur nuk mund të flija, mendoja dritën e diellit që binte në kopshtin tim, duke ëndërruar për trëndafilat dhe farat.

Shkaku përse sëmundjet mendore janë të vështira për tu kapërcyer është se personi që i vuan ndihet fajtor dhe sidomos femrat mbi të cilat rëndojnë shumë role si gjinore karriera, shtëpia, kujdesi për familjen, të qenët nënë dhe bashkëshorte.

Depresioni është ndryshe nga sëmundjet e tjera trupore. Ata që preken prej tij ndiejnë se ia kanë shkaktuar vetë vetes dhe mendojnë se duhet të jenë në gjendje ta kontrollojnë, por ata thjesht nuk munden. Ndjenja e turpit dhe dështimit mund të zaptojë mendjen e atyre që janë në depresion, për shkak se e kanë tërhequr atë. Disa kohë më vonë, djali im i vogël, George, u kthye në shtëpi dhe teksa e sodisja i premtova se nuk do ta lë më kurrë vetëm.

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2014/0...e-depresionit/

----------

